# J.N. Russell Passes Away on 12-08-10



## J&J (Sep 6, 2008)

Your family is in our prayers.


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear that. My wife told me just this week to call JN. We visited him twice and stayed with him. He was a delight to be around and one of the most friendly - hospitiable people we have ever met. Stayed up until the wee hours talking queen rearing. The bees we got from him are doing great. He even threw in a scooter box and a small hive for the wife. We will miss him as she says when we are working bees now Russell said.......... to do it this way.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, may God give the family the strength to continue.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, we will pray for the whole family. 

David


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear it, I didnt know him personally but knew of his work, the industry has lost a good man.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Dan


----------



## lighto (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, may God Bless you !


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear such sad news,you and family will be in our prayers.


----------



## QueenBee4aday (Jul 16, 2010)

Russell Family,
May God grant you His comfort in this time.
Renee' 
& Greg


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Russell Family, may the peace of God be with you. Please accept my condolences.
Steven


----------



## Haddon (Feb 26, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear of your loss.
Your father will always be remembered fondly.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Mr Russell,

I'm sure this is a tremendous loss for you and your family. You will be in my prayers.

Tom


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

My prayers go out to your family.

You can look back on J.N. Russell as a part of American History.

I hope the family continues his legacy.

Again, my prayers and blessings on a great person.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

It is with deepest sympathy that I feel for your loss, and may God be with you in your grief. and as you carry on his work.
Brent Cook


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry to hear about your loss you and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, we will pray for the whole family.


----------



## PDG honey (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr. J n Russell was a great man and BeeKeeper. I will remember him and his wisdom always. He loved and was loved by many. He made a pointe to always bring a smile to everyone's face he met. I am proud to have met and know him as a man and BeeKeeper. I hope his knowledge and legacy continues forever and ever. Rest in peace.


Phillip and Dana


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

May God's Grace shine on you and your family through all your days,especially during your time of sorrow.


----------



## peterbeekeep (Nov 18, 2009)

God bless JR


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your support. He was a wonderful father, a brilliant teacher, and a world class Bee Man. He openly gave his vast knowledge of entomology and agriculture to anyone with an interest, and he never stopped giving to the industry in the US as well as the world. He will be missed everyday, and we are all honored to diligently continue his work. 

He had such a magical connection with honey bees that anyone who met him immediately found themselves in aww.

At his funeral service my sister Glenda, who has always loved working bees with him and was lovingly known as the "Queen Bee" for her great grafting skills, came in from the parking lot holding a 3 banded Italian worker....She said that she just landed on her shoulder when she was coming in (it was cold that day and we were in the middle of the city)... She dropped her in my hand where she crawled around for a few minutes, then once she had warmed up, she took flight and went into the viewing room.... It gave us all a smile to see that the girls are still trying to follow their keeper.

The fields of heaven will surely be full of blooms this year...


----------



## BillyH (Apr 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about for the loss of your Father. Your father will always be remembered fondly.



BillyH


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Billy. Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Wee3Bees Apiary (Feb 21, 2006)

Robert,

Sorry to hear about your dad's passing. You and your family are in our prayers.

Keith Dale


----------

